# BS 300 on H18 Alligator



## Bulldog1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Since I got my new toy from a fellow member of this forum yesterday, I decided to change from the gorgeous Isofrane strap to a more elegant one. I had this nice old Heroic 18 black alligator strap with orange stitching in my box, so I put it on my BS 300 and now I think it will stay there for a while ;-). Put a nice beefy H18 submarine buckle on, so the big watch gets a little more balance. Here are some pics of the result...


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Looks really good.

I am beginning o think that any strap will look good on this watch. I have mine on a Ted Su strap.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow, that Ted Su strap looks great. I´ve got a similar one with that biiiig buckle in my box, but mine came with red stitching which I think will not look as good as yours on the BS 300. Hm, I´m thinking about getting myself another Ted Su with white or orange stitching :think:.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

many guys say leather is not the best for a divers... but IMO it is absolutelly good choice for bathyscaphe... the same as a rubber...

Currently I am waiting for bracelet, anyway...


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

*both look killer to me.love the gator*


----------



## boostin20 (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Killer watch and strap!

I've had 4 Heroic 18 straps and they are money - no BS. That one in paticular is elegant as you say. To my eye the gator adds so much pop!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks great as the stitching plays well with the hands. Enjoy it!


----------



## Bulldog1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks guys. I really love this watch. Currently it´s the biggest in my bunch - and by far the heavyest, since I sold my CW 12000 Swiss Military last year. Putting a nice bracelet on will make it the most beautiful dive weight which can even show the time . I´ve got a nice 24mm steel bracelet in my box. Maybe I´ll try if it fits the BS 300... :think:.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

That strap looks killer on the BS300! Like Ariel stated..."the orange stitching plays well with the hands":-!

BTW....excellent photos...they really show the beauty of the BS300.


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Bulldog1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Same watch, different strap


----------



## Bulldog1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Put the BS300 on a more casual strap, and it still looks good. It´s like W.C. said - this watch looks good on almost every strap ;-)-


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks very nice on the baseball strap......man those photos are sharp:-!

I bet you could make a strap out of a potato sack & duct tape and the BS300 would still look awesome:-d


Thanks for sharing 

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Bulldog1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Got this strap today...


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> Got this strap today...
> 
> View attachment 679529


That looks killer:-!....I like it 

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## PloProf Pimp (Aug 9, 2007)

Bulldog1 said:


> Got this strap today...


WOW, stunning pic and nice strap!!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Very Nice combo... Enjoy it to the fullest!!!


----------



## Bulldog1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Just playing around with some straps ;-)


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Honestly speaking, It's difficult to make this watch look bad on the majority of straps.


----------

